# Jacquet van Berchem i need more info on what available in cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I need to know what available of this mysterious classical composer, i heard is alleluia quite strong 
impression flow out of it, what should i seek if i whant a full cd of this classical composer relatively obscur.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps this helps!

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Accent/ACC10112

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Accent/ACC95112


----------

